# WCF - Civil Magistrate - original vs. American



## crhoades (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone know of any works that discusses the differences, the reasoning behind amending/changing it etc.? Everyone can throw there 2cents in here but I'm definitely looking for a longer study on it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 4, 2005)

clue me I dont know what the difference is


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 4, 2005)

Differences of Confessions.

1788 revisions

[Edited on 8-4-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 4, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm right there with you Chris. I have heard good defenses of the revision, but never a good defense of the original.

One thing struck me yesterday as I was thinking of this very topic, and it was something Andrew mentioned about people today not regarding the "kingship" of Christ. Interesting point...something to think about as I study this.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ........One thing struck me yesterday as I was thinking of this very topic, and it was something Andrew mentioned about people today not regarding the "kingship" of Christ. Interesting point...something to think about as I study this.



Read Messiah the Prince by William Symington......


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



 Other treatises written _after_ 1789 which address (directly or indirectly) the major civil magistrate issues involved include _Messiah, Governor of the Nations of the Earth_ by Alexander McLeod, _The Two Sons of Oil_ by Samuel B. Wylie, _Prince Messiah's Claim to Dominion Over All Governments and the Disregard of His Authority by the United States in the Federal Constitution_ by James R. Willson, _Discussions of Church Principles_ by William Cunningham, _Political Polytheism_ by Gary North, and the Testimonies of the Reformed Presbyterian Churches of North America and Ireland.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anyone know the people or groups involved in adopting the revisions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Does anyone know the people or groups involved in adopting the revisions?



John Witherspoon was the moderator.



> The first meeting of the General Assembly took place on the 21st day of May, 1789. The Assembly met in the Second Presbyterian Church, in the city of Philadelphia, and was opened with a sermon by the Rev. John Witherspoon, from 1st Cor., iii,7: "So, then, neither is he that planteth anything, neither he that watereth, but God that giveth the increase."
> 
> The following delgates appeared and took their seats:
> 
> ...



D.G. Hart and Lee Irons have written somewhat about the revisions.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2005)

Going back further into the historical archives, it also worth studying the Adopting Act of 1729.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 4, 2005)

The PCA Westminster Confession Revisions


----------

